# Lantus - Autopen 24



## T1Life (Mar 8, 2011)

Hiya

I have a silly question, I use the Autopen 24 for my Lantus, I really don't like the Autopen 24 mechanism, I like controlling how much is being injected at what speed, the Autopen is a sudden release and over the past couple of months it has really started to hurt. 

It doesn't help that the Lantus stings, however I get myself so stressed out before I press the plunger that I feel like I am going to pass out (I might be overexagerating on that part...lol)

I've heard of Lantus pens, wanted to know if anyone has had any experience with them?

Thanks!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2011)

I've never heard of anyone that likes the Autopen!  Me included...!

There is another pen you can use called the Clickstar that you will probably prefer - I keep meaning to ask my DSN for one:

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=8462


----------



## shiv (Mar 8, 2011)

Do you mean the prefilled Lantus pens? I haven't used them personally. I don't know what increments they come in - I used to like the Autopen 24 for the 1u increments


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2011)

Clickstar and Solostar (one's prefilled one's cartridge).

I've asked for them before, but DSN at the GPshad no any luck finding them. Might have more luck now I'm at the hospital.

Autopen24's are AWFUL!

M

EDIT: Just looked up the Balance guide to meds 2010 and think it might be OptiClick that's the cartridge (well it says 'semi-disposable'). The sanofi pens seem to need BD needles rather than Novofines which would be a pain.

Sanofi withdrew a few of their (tiny range of) pens earlier last year I think... can't remember which ones though!


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 8, 2011)

shiv said:


> Do you mean the prefilled Lantus pens? I haven't used them personally. I don't know what increments they come in




I have always used the pre-filled pen, since changing to MDI.
Units are in multiples of 2.
One thing definitely in its favour is that I have never seen an air bubble in the pen, following the initial prime.
It's not particularly easy to push the plunger in (OH can't manage it) and the dose dial only turns one way.  If you accidentally dial up too large a dose, and pull the plunger out, there's no way of reducing it - you just gotta count the clicks.
Having said all that, I get on with them just fine 

On a separate note, I've never experienced stinging with Lantus


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 8, 2011)

I use solostar. i prefer them to the autopen and they have 1 unit increments 

rob


----------



## shiv (Mar 8, 2011)

Lots of people (not all) find Lantus stings. It's an acid based insulin.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I use solostar. i prefer them to the autopen and they have 1 unit increments
> 
> rob



There are 4 autopens available, two for lantus and two for levemir. For each insulin type there is a 42 unit pen with 2 unit increments and a 21 unit pen with single unit increments. Now, what I need is a lantus pen with half-unit increments! 

p.s. lantus stings for me, usually when the injection itself has been entirely painless, I'm sure it's got it in for me!


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it's called a 0.5ml syringe ! 

Rob


----------



## PhilT (Mar 8, 2011)

I use the Solostar and find them ok apart from the odd occasion when they can be very stiff when injecting and I have to use extra pressure to inject. I think the mechanism sometimes gets a bit tight.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I think it's called a 0.5ml syringe !
> 
> Rob



So I've been told! But I have never used a syringe - I'll be a novice again! I want a pen!!!!


----------



## martindt1606 (Mar 8, 2011)

I use the NovoRapid flex pen and Lantus Solo Star - both pre filled pens.

Both have the dosage scale in single units and the plunger dial moves easily forward and backwards so very easy to set the right dosage.

Of the two pens I prefer the Novorapid as the push to deliver the insulin is much smoother.  With the Solo Star you feel to be pushing against a cog wheel so you need the second hand to hold the pen to stop pressure on the skin.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 9, 2011)

I use the Lantus Solostar pen, much better than the old 'white' lantus pen (which i hated!!)


----------



## chrismbee (Mar 9, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> I use the Lantus Solostar pen, much better than the old 'white' lantus pen (which i hated!!)




Must ask my new GP about these - I'm still on the (white) Lantus Optiset and the plunger action is very stiff.
Thanks for the tip ....


----------



## mrsjaja (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine is a solostar, and it goes up in ones.  You can dial up and down on it (just checked).

On the stinging thing - right leg no prob, left leg stings like bugger!!!!!!


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 9, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Must ask my new GP about these - I'm still on the (white) Lantus Optiset and the plunger action is very stiff.
> Thanks for the tip ....



Chris, the solostar is so much better! Like you say the Optiset was stiff and felt very cheap, if you clicked past your dose you couldn't click back and was in 2 unit increments.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 9, 2011)

Never heard of the Optiset. Is it like the Autopen or a prefill ?

Rob


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 9, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Never heard of the Optiset. Is it like the Autopen or a prefill ?
> 
> Rob



Pre-filled disposable, white.........and not user-friendly!


----------



## scanz (Mar 9, 2011)

mrsjaja said:


> Mine is a solostar, and it goes up in ones.  You can dial up and down on it (just checked).
> 
> On the stinging thing - right leg no prob, left leg stings like bugger!!!!!!


It's funny, before reading this thread I never experienced the stinging effect, but then last night when I took my Lantus I did! lol


----------



## T1Life (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow thanks for all the replies, I really love this forum! I learn so much from it 

I went on a hunt for the Clickstar, GP hadn't heard of it nor the Pharmacy, but my DSN has and she is holding one for me at the Hospital! Unfortunately I can only get there on Monday so I have to suffer for a few days more.

I was offered the Optiset pen but if I can get a Clickstar pen... 

Thank you again!


----------

